# shrimp



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

found these online while asking for pix on a diff thread....


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

and


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

3rd


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

4th


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

more...


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

few more


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

few more...


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

What's up with you and shrimp all of a sudden.








At least you're into the aquarium hobby now. It was all part of my plan. I start you off with a community tank, then convert you over to P's


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

gorgeous shot of the mandarin!!!! so stunning!


----------

